# Gotta Have!



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

This puppy was on a calendar we have at work and I want her. Sorry picture is not that great but I took it with my cell phone. So do you all think she is just a long hair dachshund or a mix? Her colors are simply amazingly beautiful. Maybe a brittney mix? I have not been this affected by a dog since my Jimi was a pup. Any ideas?


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG she sure is cute! Not sure what she is but who cares? She's a sweetie!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe has some Corgi.....????


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Maybe has some Corgi.....????


I never thought of corgi. Little legs just make me think dachshund all the time. She has to be a one of a kind. Of course the calendar did not mention the breed or where she was from.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweetheat---that face will melt your heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful! Gayle had two long haired D's. They're adorable, too. Think it's a Dapple?

Longhaired Daschund male at stud - portland, oregon pets for sale classifieds - wweek.com


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like there's definitely some Cavalier King Charles Spaniel in there. I have one and it's a CKCS head if I've ever seen one. Maybe a CKCS/Daschund mix?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would bet he's a long haired chocolate and tan dapple dachshund. He's really cute!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks all. Yeah after investigating the dapple I would venture to say that is correct. Dapple Dachshund Puppy......Wow I would have to say real close behind the puppy golden as far as cuteness.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Pure bred,long hair,miniature dakshund.Beautiful color!.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

I was just researcing them. Of course none in the area on petfinder. Also so very sad the amount of dachshund's on there...wow. I then did a puppy search and found a page listing hundred's of pups and the price ranged from $300 to $1200.00 UNBELIEVABLE....Also most were charging $250.00 for shipping anywhere in the us. I sure hope those babies would not be cargo...Makes me shutter...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> I was just researcing them. Of course none in the area on petfinder. Also so very sad the amount of dachshund's on there...wow. I then did a puppy search and found a page listing hundred's of pups and the price ranged from $300 to $1200.00 UNBELIEVABLE....Also most were charging $250.00 for shipping anywhere in the us. I sure hope those babies would not be cargo...Makes me shutter...


Maybe there is a rescue group in your area?


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Maybe there is a rescue group in your area?


there is. so sad how many they have. she said most were owner surrender because of back problems....DUH> Ever heard of research?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's common I believe. I know we have owners of this breed on this forum and they've mentioned having issues.


----------

